# Poppy's op tomorrow...



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poppy has been bathed and clipped, the crate is vacuumed and the bedding all washed (I will leave her own crate for comfort), she has had a pleasant walk, a good supper, and a tooth chew, and I am sticking to our usual happy routine and trying to control my nerves about taking her in tomorrow. She is happy and bouncy and full of beans ...

She is healthy, the operation is pretty routine (lump removal and spay), our own very experienced vet will be doing it, with full monitoring equipment, etc, etc. Nothing is going to stop me worrying, though.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thinking good thoughts for you and Poppy


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Totally know that feeling, fjm. Sending you and Poppy good wishes for her operation! :love2::hug:


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Best wishes


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Sending good vibes your way. Hoping Poppy recovers fast from surgery.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Thinking of you both! xx


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Will have you and Poppy in my thoughts


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I hope all goes smoothly - good luck.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Hoping Poppy has a quick and painless recovery! We will be sending good thoughts!!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Just back from dropping Poppy off at the vet's - poor little sausage was in even more of a dither than me. The op is scheduled for mid-morning, and I should know how she is by 1pm-ish - they wait for them to come round from the anaesthetic and be up and showing interest before they can come home. I am of course fighting down the anxiety, and remembering when my cat Shouna was spayed 50 years ago - no safe anaesthetics, no team of vets and nurses just one old fashioned practitioner, no monitoring equipment, no supervised recovery (I picked her up still flat out in her basket with a huge poo beside her so it was clear no one had checked on her at all), but she came through happily and healthily. Things are so much less risky now, I keep telling myself...


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Sending good thoughts for Poppy and you. I think the worst part is keeping them calm during their recovery. As we get closer to Renn's neuter I feel myself getting anxious. Not for the op but for the aftercare. Hopefully when his time comes he will be a little calmer. I'll be checking back to hear how Poppy did.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Waiting for news is just the worst part of most of these kinds of things. Sending healing vibes...


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Things are much better now, fjm. Keep that in your thoughts as you wait anxiously. I'm sending hugs and positive thoughts you way for you and Poppy. ((( )))


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Hopefully Poppy is happily home with you now being well looked after and perfectly content to remain nice and quiet for her recovery.


----------



## gateapples (Jul 31, 2018)

Thinking of you and Poppy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Keep checking for updates. Hope all is well.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Just checking in to see how you and Poppy are doing. Hope all went well.


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

I too am checking in and hoping all went well for Poppy today!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Sending hugs your way.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

All is well - we had a power cut which prevented me posting. I have started a new thread https://www.poodleforum.com/29-poodle-health/266397-poppys-home-all-well.html


----------



## Maggied (Sep 6, 2018)

*Thoughts and prayers with you.*

It is so scary when critters one loves are facing medical problems. Will say a prayer for your peace of mind and good fortune for the pup. 
Maggie


----------

